# my dog found a rabbit nest. I saved two of them.



## daniel-delarosa (Jul 7, 2011)

I dont know what to do.  They are pretty small and have a white stripe on their heads(read that means they are still dependent on the mother?)I got some milk and stuff from the vet.   We dont know how much to feed.  My wife got them to eat 1cc tonight.  Any advice is welcome, we dont know anything at all about rabbits.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 9, 2011)

The white stripe means nothing.  The best thing to do would be to lock the dog up and put them back.  Momma will be looking for them.  Bottle fed kits don't do well.


----------



## CESpeed (Jul 24, 2011)

The babies are just too cute!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 24, 2011)

I would have to say I agree with terri9630, bottle feeding wild rabbits don't seem to work.  But unfortunately now that you have touched them, you will have to continue.  Mother rabbits do not come back after they scent humans.  As prey animals, they have come to completely distrust humans.   In the past if we found rabbits in our yard, my Better Half would put a fence around it to keep my Mother-In-Law's Corgi/Beagel mix from getting at them.  If she did, he would wear gloves to put them back.  Some times it worked, sometimes it didn't.  They are really cute.  But sometimes in this life, cute just doesn't cut it.  I wish you and wife luck.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't know about wild rabbits, but domestic rabbits would except the babies back if you put them exactly where you found them.  Not sure if a wild rabbit would still take care of them or not though.  I would put them back in their nest and maybe check on them every once in a while to see that their mother did come back to take care of them.  If she doesn't then you'll just have to hand feed them, which is very hard to do and must of the time the kits don't make it.  But, you can try.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 27, 2011)

My dogs have dug up several nests and the does have always taken the kits back.  I figure that if the rabbits were that concerned with humans they wouldn't dig their burrows so close to the house.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> My dogs have dug up several nests and the does have always taken the kits back.  I figure that if the rabbits were that concerned with humans they wouldn't dig their burrows so close to the house.


Or maybe they get used to them?  I know since Queenie (corgi/beagal mix) passed and Jake has aged nicely and is more focused on playing with the ball than rabbits, we have many bunnies in our yard the last two years.  Better Half even named one Bernard.  He's still around.  I guess a rabbit knows when it's not being threatened.  I guess it's learned instinct due to building?

Edit to mean:  Building and wildlife losing area for themselves.  I have had rabbits, skunks, opposims (sp?), all types of birds, falcons, redtail hawks, and unfortunately squirrels.  I could live without them.  Just my opinion.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be part of it.  It's mostly open desert around here so I figure they are building close to the house for protection from perdators.  We have a 6 foot wall and a big iron gate (that the rabbits go right through) so we don't have problems with anything but birds.  My dogs will chase a wild rabbit but they don't really "mean" it.  By that I mean they don't really try to catch them.  Every now and then they will dig up a nest though.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand about the "mean" with the dogs.  I knew Queenie never meant it.  She had hunter in her and she thought she was bring me something good.  It's something you just can't stop in a dog.  Jake still does it with the morning doves.  Morning doves are really clumsy while taking off ( it IS really funny watching them) and Jake likes to see them fly so he just chases a little, stops and watches.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 27, 2011)

,


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> From a rehabber:
> 
> Wild Rabbits will take their young after being handled by humans.  The not taking them back thing is an old wives tale.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your informative post and clearing up an ole wives tail.  And I have to agree with the dogs and kids guideline as well.  We are fortunate that no bunnies are in our backyard where the dog ventures.  We have many sheds with lots of space under them that these rabbits hide from and have their kits.    I do not go near, but stand back and observe.  Wildlife should be left alone.

And ditto with the birds as well.  My Better Half has saved a lot of robins, grackles and finches by wearing gloves and returning them to their nest.  Or once an empty bird feeder because he couldn't find the nest.  Mother still found him to feed.


----------

